# Francino



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm posting this link - that I found whilst browsing for something entirely different - because I know that there has been some interest in our own home-grown espresso machines in the past, and this article gives some interesting background.

Also interesting to see that there's now an entry-level dual boiler machine out there now - though I've never seen any mention of it anywhere else.

http://develop3d.com/profiles/smell-the-coffee


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

A dual boiler machine for under £500? MyEspresso are selling it here. Interesting.

But not as sexy as a Rocket or an Alex, is it?


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

That looks like a rather interesting machine, I wouldn`t mind having a test drive of one to see how it goes.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks for the link

I'll keep an eye out for this machine at Cafe Culture and London Coffee Week

I don't think the photo's used do it justice. The espresso shot looked like it had been running for some time


----------



## hashluck (Jan 11, 2011)

For the record it is FRACINO

and this machine is Piccino and I do have a brochure for it, though details remain scant:

Authentic Professional Brass Group with three way solenoid valve.

Professional brass steam valve with stainless steel steam tube.

Semi automatic with professional brass filter holder.

15 bar vibratory pump.

Compact and easy to use.

Quality build with Stainless Steel and Zintec construction.

Pressure Gauge showing steam pressure.

Makes up to two coffees at a time and steams milk simultaneously.

No plumbing required.

Low maintenance.

Colours - black and polished stainless.

Can be colour co-ordinated to match your home requirements -

available by special order only.

Instruction Manual and Coffee Menu card included.

It will make two coffees at the same time and

has the ability to froth milk and make coffee

simultaneously. Up to 50 espresso coffees can

be made per hour making the PICCINO one of the

fastest coffee machines for the home market.

It is a dual boiler machine, looks quite solid if not very sexy and compact.

Twin independent

brass boilers

Group Boiler - 1.1 Kw - 300 ml Capacity

Steam Boiler - 1.1 Kw - 340 ml Capacity

£500 is the price give or take so very good value for money on paper and would fit the bill for me being able to run boilers separately and compact in size so I will be interested in how well this machine is received.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Might have to see my GP i can feel an infection of upgraditis coming on. lol

Ian


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Hmm, I first thought the boilers are a bit on the small side but the silvia boiler is only 300ml too, so to have one for steam and one for brewing can only be better (plus it's only £75 ish more expensive!).

I would have liked to see perhaps 500ml on each boiler but in the scheme of things I bet it's a great machine.


----------

